# Gates Mills Dam Busted!!!



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

The Gates Mills Dam has failed this morning!!! OMG! There will be a lot flooded residences, but I am sure there will be some new fishing opportunities..News is still developing


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Where is this dam?


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

North of Hunting Valley on Chagrin River Rd. It is(was) the official stopping point of the Steelhead run on the Chagrin River.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

OMG I hope everyone is ok!On the upside steel all the way to chagrin falls!Tons of new water now!Maybe they ought to look at some of thses older dams before anymore fail.


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

http://www.wkyc.com/news/article/177719/45/Gates-Mills-Dam-on-Chagrin-River-fails


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Hope no one got hurt/not too much downstream damage? Was this dam utilized for anything? Water supply? If not, this should be a good thing!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

crazzy!!! hopefully everyone is ok, steel will be everywhere!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Here it was.......looking South


----------



## iceberg (Dec 27, 2004)

this will be very good for the steelhead


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That was some sorry looking(for fishing!) water above that dam(when there was a dam!). Very flat, calm, (and I'm sure badly sedimented in and shallow) from all the years the dam was in there. The blowout might have created a decent stream for the steelies to move into but I'm curious to check it out in the coming weeks. Obviously there was a river there before the dam was built.
I think alot of the river access upstream is Metro Park land so fishing should not be a problem. I think most of the land immediately above (where the dam was), and south of the parklands) is private and would require written permission. But this should open up lots of fishing opportunities for steelheaders, I hope so anyway.


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

I wonder how much silt was behind the dam, and if that will change areas that used to be good. I can not wait to put on the waders and do some searching. I hope the fish do not get lost since they have never been in that part of the river before, it would be sad if they could not find their way back to the lake. LOL


----------



## JLeo (Jan 9, 2007)

iceberg said:


> this will be very good for the steelhead


I would think it would be bad for steelhead fishing. There arent any more steelhead in the river than there was before. Now they will be spread out more. Which means a smaller number of fish per spot.


----------



## westbranchbob (Jan 1, 2011)

I'd have to disagree,The main reason I've avoided the Gates Mills are lately is too much fishing pressue.The few places in town that would allow you to park and fish started saying no two years ago.Now it's down to two spots.With the dam gone alot more area is open.I personally would rather work for three fish than compete elbow to elbow for ten, but thats me I like solitude.I have smalmouth fished most of the water above the dam and belive me lots of good spawning water closer to Chagrin.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

westbranchbob said:


> I have smalmouth fished most of the water above the dam and belive me lots of good spawning water closer to Chagrin.


Bob, could you elaborate a little on this comment? Are you referring to feeder creeks? (What do you mean "closer to Chagrin"?) Just curious.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Just FYI,
I spoke today with Phill Hillman at the District Three Openhouse for the Division of Wildlife. He liked the idea of the floodgate being opened as well as we do, and assured me that there are no plans to replace or restore the Dam and that they think its great that the Steelhead will eventually be stretching to the South Chagrin. He's going off hunting Steel himself tommorrow. The purpose the Dam served was to seal access to the upper waters of the Chagrin to invasive species like the sea lamphrey. That has apparently, over time become something of a non-issue. While some have apparently been tracked nearly that far there were never signs of sufficient numbers to actually create a problem. The Steelhead on the other hand may make the best of this newly restored breeding ground. 
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage lakes/Coventry


----------



## Exentrik (Aug 9, 2010)

Robert Woodson said:


> Just FYI,
> I spoke today with Phill Hillman at the District Three Openhouse for the Division of Wildlife. He liked the idea of the floodgate being opened as well as we do, and assured me that there are no plans to replace or restore the Dam and that they think its great that the Steelhead will eventually be stretching to the South Chagrin. He's going off hunting Steel himself tommorrow. The purpose the Dam served was to seal access to the upper waters of the Chagrin to invasive species like the sea lamphrey. That has apparently, over time become something of a non-issue. While some have apparently been tracked nearly that far there were never signs of sufficient numbers to actually create a problem. The Steelhead on the other hand may make the best of this newly restored breeding ground.
> Good Fishing,
> Woody in Akron
> Portage lakes/Coventry



This is really good news for us all, I had read that they would not replace it in the local paper, it will be great to see how this all develops in the time to come, thanks for the update Woody!!


----------

